# Gateway's Foxconn C51GU01 bios unlocked



## MrG (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi All,

One of my clients has a Gateway GT5056 with a Foxconn C51GU01 mobo.  He has a requirement to have his machine go into standby.  He also needs to have wake up on lan and wake up on ring capabilities.  The WOL was not problem.  I just enabled the feature in the bios and it worked.  The WOR was another story.  I could not get the machine to WOR when a Fax came in.

I researched this problem and found that the Award bios should contain a setting for WOR.  I determined that Gateway bios engineers had hidden the setting in the bios and had it set to disabled by default.  I am not to bothered that they disable the CPU and memory frequency settings but why would they disable WOR.  I called Gateway and they were no help at all.  The machine is out of warranty and they wanted 39 bucks to speak to a support technician that probably does not even no what WOR is.

I stumbled on a post in this forum http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30405
This post discusses cross flashing the C51GU01 with Foxconns 6100K8MA-RS bios.
I was tempted but folks were having problems when doing this.  So I decided to try and unlock WOR and all the other settings Gateway has hidden from us all.  I have successfully unlocked all of the features except the serial port settings.  There was no point in unlocking the serial settings because the board does not have an onboard serial port.

I would like to thank the folks that participated in the post mentioned above.  Without you I would of never found the tools that I needed to get the job done.  I have attached a zip file with the orginal and unlocked bin files as well as the tools I used to unlock the bios.  The kit also conatins a bootable ISO.  The ISO allows you to flash the original bios or the unlocked bios from a bootable CD.  I have flashed the unlocked bios on my clients machine and it works fine.  I was able to get WOR working.  For you overclockers, all of the settings are there.  *Please read Reame!!!.txt in the kit.*

Enjoy all...


----------



## Zippy (Oct 9, 2007)

I used this and it did unlock my bios ! However I am not seeing the FSB and voltage mod part of it  I have set the frequency up but it hasnt changed my clock speeds .. Any Idea why ?


----------



## MrG (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Zippy,

First of all thanks for trying out the unlocked bios.  I must say that I have not tried to overclock using this bios.  The machine I was working on was for a client and I was only interested in getting the WOR function unlocked.  I simply unlocked the bios settings that Gateway had hidden.  I pulled up the bios again in modbin6 and do not see any options for FSB or CPU voltage.  I can also tell you that there is no voltage setting for your memory either with the Gateway bios.  Gateway has either removed these settings or they never existed in the first place.  I had a look at the 6100K8MA-RS bios in modbin6.  I do see a CPU voltage and VDIMM voltage in that bios.  You can try cross flashing if you wish but be aware of some potential problems.  Please read this post for cross flasing and problems associated with this approach.  Thanks...
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30405


----------



## Ascii2 (Jan 2, 2008)

I shall soon test the unlocked BIOS.


----------



## Zippy (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is an update. I could be wrong here but I have noticed that you can turn the FSB up a little. However you cannot turn the voltage up. I was reading somewhere else that Gateway and other prebuilt comps use resistors to make voltage constant. I think the only way to get these guys overclocked is to pencil mod them. Thats a little risky since you cant undo it if you go to far. I have decided not to do it at all since all I use my gateway for is to host a couple web pages, a linux server and a tf2 server. It really doesnt need the extra power anyhow.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Depending on the BIOS version some voltage control may be unlocked in the bios.  As far as I know there is a version .4,.9 and .11.  At one time I had a bios-modder unlock the Vdimm voltage controll in version .9.  I have it somewhere on a cd, just not sure which one it is..LOL.


----------



## Zippy (Jan 3, 2008)

If you happen to find it I would like to get it.  how much risk is envolved? I'm by no means new to modding or overclocking, but I NEED this comp to work, for the above reasons ^,^


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Zippy said:


> If you happen to find it I would like to get it.  how much risk is envolved? I'm by no means new to modding or overclocking, but I NEED this comp to work, for the above reasons ^,^



I'll look for it. AthlonX2 modded it for me so I could run my OCZ memory at 2.6vdimm.  Thats the only mod on that version.   It may take a whlie I got a lot of BIOS's for that mobo...LOL


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 27, 2008)

before i Download this , can i Overclock processor with this?

Has anyone tried? ^^


----------



## MrG (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi GhostUnit,

You can change your CPU frequency but not your CPU voltage.  Gateway did not include a setting for CPU Voltage so there was nothing for me to unlock or unhide.  I am not familiar with overclocking a CPU so I do not no if you will need to also change the CPU voltage to have an effect.  However you should still download and install my unlocked bios.  It is simply the stock bios with all the hidden options unlocked so you can see them.  There maybe other settings that you may wish to tweak that were hidden by Gateway.  Give it a try and let us no if you successfully overclocked your CPU...


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol have you ever try though? :X

i don't know how to OC but i wanna know if is possible so i can try ^^
2.4 , 2.6 would be great around there.

i will install it when i get Blank CD  and try


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 28, 2008)

GhostUnit said:


> Lol have you ever try though? :X
> 
> i don't know how to OC but i wanna know if is possible so i can try ^^
> 2.4 , 2.6 would be great around there.
> ...



You should be able to get 2.6 with no vcore increase.  Over that is gonna be tough though.

More of a problem is Vdim if you changed the Ram to anything good.


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 28, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> You should be able to get 2.6 with no vcore increase.  Over that is gonna be tough though.
> 
> More of a problem is Vdim if you changed the Ram to anything good.



oh i need better RAM? 
what if i got weak one lol 1gb DDR ;/ i should do 2.5 or still to highh?

or i shouldnt OC? :X


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 28, 2008)

GhostUnit said:


> oh i need better RAM?
> what if i got weak one lol 1gb DDR ;/ i should do 2.5 or still to highh?
> 
> or i shouldnt OC? :X



Just check the Ram specs to set Vdim correctly for your ram. the stock Gateway should be 2.2 to 2.4, depending on which Ram (of the three) they installed in your rig.

You should still be able to get up to 2.4-2.5Ghz.


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 28, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Just check the Ram specs to set Vdim correctly for your ram. the stock Gateway should be 2.2 to 2.4, depending on which Ram (of the three) they installed in your rig.
> 
> You should still be able to get up to 2.4-2.5Ghz.



my RAM is gateway , how do i check ^^

sry i am newbie at this.

well 2.5 it is  cause CS:S is CPU dependent! i hit 30-40  with 10v10.. bah


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 28, 2008)

GhostUnit said:


> my RAM is gateway , how do i check ^^
> 
> sry i am newbie at this.
> 
> well 2.5 it is  cause CS:S is CPU dependent! i hit 30-40  with 10v10.. bah



The gateways with that mobo were sold with three different Ram's.   Samsung, Kingston, and some generic stuff.

Download CPU-Z
Instal and run. then check the SPD tab to see what Ram you have.   Although it realy won't matter much it will either OC or not.  Most likley the voltages were set when the computer was built.


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 28, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> The gateways with that mobo were sold with three different Ram's.   Samsung, Kingston, and some generic stuff.
> 
> Download CPU-Z
> Instal and run. then check the SPD tab to see what Ram you have.   Although it realy won't matter much it will either OC or not.  Most likley the voltages were set when the computer was built.



oh thx ya i will give it a try ^^

if it doesn't OC is fine 

imma do this when i get blank CD ^^ do you have msn or something? ^^ to help lol
when i try ^^  thx


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 28, 2008)

GhostUnit said:


> oh thx ya i will give it a try ^^
> 
> if it doesn't OC is fine
> 
> ...



Check this thread and get familiar with the process of overclocking, before you damage your computer;

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/148


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 28, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Check this thread and get familiar with the process of overclocking, before you damage your computer;
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/148



Ok thx will check it out ^^ still thinking Though! 
But i really wanna know who have tried this?

and if it worked? :/


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 28, 2008)

GhostUnit said:


> Ok thx will check it out ^^ still thinking Though!
> But i really wanna know who have tried this?
> 
> and if it worked? :/



Tried what, the Overclocking or the BIOS mods?


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 28, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Tried what, the Overclocking or the BIOS mods?



Installing this BIOS  , then Ocing ^^

^^


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 28, 2008)

GhostUnit said:


> Installing this BIOS  , then Ocing ^^
> 
> ^^



I have run 5 different Bioses on my Gateway GT5056.  No major problems.  Currently running at 2.6Ghz on a BIOS modded by Athlon X2, another TPU member.(modded BIOS was necessary to up Vdim to 2.6 volts for OCZ gold RAM).

Almost everybody in this thread is OC'd or BIOS modded.  Same with this thread;

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30405&highlight=C51GU01

Overclocking is simple but you need to make sure your Cooling is up to the task.   
Have you ever checked or replaced the thermal paste on your CPU?
Have you added any case fans?

Must warn you, you can damage your computer.  No guarantees!


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 28, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> I have run 5 different Bioses on my Gateway GT5056.  No major problems.  Currently running at 2.6Ghz on a BIOS modded by Athlon X2, another TPU member.(modded BIOS was necessary to up Vdim to 2.6 volts for OCZ gold RAM).
> 
> Almost everybody in this thread is OC'd or BIOS modded.  Same with this thread;
> 
> ...



LOl thx I am not gonna OC ^^ cause your right i need fan , better RAM etc.

i saw this chart close to +4600 

http://news.firingsquad.com/hardware/geforce_8800_gtx_gts_amd_cpu_scaling/page10.asp

so OCing to 2.4   i will just get a few fps..  ( only HL2 engines i could get 10 fps extra!! and few games... )


but i atleast wanna try , 2.4  or 2.5 should be ok if no fan ..? lol or i can use  a fan big one and put next to the desktop haha
well gonna rest  well talk about it tomorrow i really wanna try atleast. ^^

but nice Ocing. 2.6 ;X

just like +5000? or +5200 lol

2.5 for me would beeee great


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 28, 2008)

I unlocked BIOS it worked but I don't see to OC processor... ;/


PS: And is there any program to Overclock? can be possible?
Like ClockGen or w.e... , etc

Btw Nam have you tried this BIOS and you OCed Successfully? ^^ If you didn't use this what did you use? 


But for now i am trying to know when to Overclock ^^ i clicked f2 i searched , but nothinggg


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 29, 2008)

nvm i am doing this 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22547

but i OC i don't see in CPU-Z that i OC

btw this BIOS doesn't unlock CPU frequency still locked "(


----------



## Ascii2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ascii2 said:


> I shall soon test the unlocked BIOS.


I have not yet tested the unlocked BIOS.

On stock BIOS CPU temp may be in the 50s (degrees Celcius), but with 6100K8MA-RS BIOS and fans at maximum CPU temp was like 35 degrees Celcius.

MrG, does your unlocked BIOS allow more control of the fans (like opting to run fans at maximum).


----------



## MrG (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Ascii2,

Sorry for the slow reply.  There is an setting under power management called Cool N' Quit.  This option was hidden by Gateway but it is not in the unlocked bios.  I have no idea what this setting does.  I do not have the machine to check it out.  The machine belongs to a client of mine.  Other than this setting, I do not see any other setting for fan control.  Hope this helps...


----------



## Ascii2 (Feb 29, 2008)

MrG said:


> Hi Ascii2,
> 
> Sorry for the slow reply.  There is an setting under power management called Cool N' Quit.  This option was hidden by Gateway but it is not in the unlocked bios.  I have no idea what this setting does.  I do not have the machine to check it out.  The machine belongs to a client of mine.  Other than this setting, I do not see any other setting for fan control.  Hope this helps...


If by "Cool N' Quit", you meant Cool N' Quiet, then the setting should be settable to allow regulation of voltage, CPU frequency, and fan rotation speed (if circuitry for option physically exists) via driver.


----------



## MrG (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Ascii2,

Yes Cool N' Quiet.  I contacted my client and had him enter the bios.  That setting only has two options, Auto or Disable.  Cool N' Quiet is hidden and set to Auto in the stock bios.  I really do not no what that setting means.  Perhaps it regulates the fan speeds but I cannot be sure.  You need to understand that my unlocked bios only unlocks the hidden settings.  If a setting is hidden then it still can be enabled like Cool N' Quiet is.  I made no changes to the values of the hidden settings.  This is left up to the user.  The unlocked bios is really safe.  You should install it and see what settings I have unlocked.  You can also fire up modbin6 from a command window.  Choose the 611E3P04.BIN to view the stock bios or UNLOCKED.BIN to view the unlocked bios.  Once you choose the bios just select Edit Setup Screen from the left Window pane.  The hidden settings are shown in black.  Let me no how you make out...


----------



## MrG (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Ascii2,

I just found the page that gives a very good explanation of what Cool N' Quiet does.
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article231-page1.html
This could explain why people are telling me that when they change the CPU frequency,  CPUZ still shows the default value of 200.  I cannot help but wonder if Cool N' Quiet is disabled, then a CPU frequency change will will be picked up by CPUZ.  Anyway just wanted to pass that on...


----------



## Ascii2 (Mar 18, 2008)

MrG said:


> Hi Ascii2,
> 
> I just found the page that gives a very good explanation of what Cool N' Quiet does.
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article231-page1.html
> This could explain why people are telling me that when they change the CPU frequency,  CPUZ still shows the default value of 200.  I cannot help but wonder if Cool N' Quiet is disabled, then a CPU frequency change will will be picked up by CPUZ.


CPU-Z should be able to show changes in CPU clock in almost realtime.  A change in CPU clock should result in a chage in CPU-Z displayed clock when CPU-Z is used.


----------



## Ascii2 (Mar 20, 2008)

MrG said:


> Ascii2,
> 
> ...The unlocked bios is really safe.  You should install it and see what settings I have unlocked.


I have installed the unlocked BIOS. It seems to function much better than the stock BIOS.  The fans may be prevented fro spinning down by disabling the option to use Smart Fan (Within PC Health category).  The BIOS seems to have a very high shutdown threshold temperature (default 90 degrees Celsius, I believe) such that the CPU core temperature may not exceed the threshold if the fans are off in an ambient temperature of about [23+8/9] degrees Celsius.  Wherefore the Smart Fan functionality maintains the fan at a low rate of spin and a temperature quite different but less than the threshold is achieved (around a toasty 55 degrees Celsius for a reasonable clean and non-obstructed computer).  The disabling the Smart Fan option in the stock BIOS seemed to fail to allow the fans to cool the CPU to a more reasonable temperature; the unlocked BIOS, however, does have the option functioning correctly.  The PC Health options in the C51GGU01 seem to be buggy (more on this below).



MrG said:


> You can also fire up modbin6 from a command window.  Choose the 611E3P04.BIN to view the stock bios or UNLOCKED.BIN to view the unlocked bios.  Once you choose the bios just select Edit Setup Screen from the left Window pane.  The hidden settings are shown in black.  Let me no how you make out...


I tried looking at the settings in for the unlocked BIOS using MODBIN6 2.01.01 and MODBIN6 2.01.02.   Something worth noting is that a "Frequency/Voltage Control" category is defined in BIOS (stock and unlocked), but not used (and also seems not to contain any settings).

Another thing worth mentioning is that the option displayed in MODBIN6 and set to "Normal", "CPU Thermal-Throttling", does not appear in BIOS setup.

My experience with the unlocked BIOS has been positive.  Thank you MrG.


----------



## GamingPc01 (Jun 24, 2008)

can i change my ram voltage with this? Or does anyone no of a bios for this mobo that can.


----------



## tcblack (Jun 16, 2009)

*Raid?*

Does this unlock enable the RAID functions of the motherboard?


----------



## MrG (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi tcblack,

Yes I have unlocked the Raid settings in the bios.  However I have not ever tried to setup any Raid drives.  Please give it a try and let me know if it works.


----------



## tcblack (Jun 17, 2009)

*RAID works*



MrG said:


> Hi tcblack,
> 
> Yes I have unlocked the Raid settings in the bios.  However I have not ever tried to setup any Raid drives.  Please give it a try and let me know if it works.



Raid works!  

I know that this Motherboard's Nvidia raid has been slammed in other forums, but so what.  The raid works with this BIOS on my machine. 

The big hang up for me was finding out I had to get the Nvidia nforce drivers and put them on a disk for the windows installer to use.  Once that was done, no problem.


----------



## MrG (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi tcblack,

Thanks for info.  Glad it worked out for you...


----------



## tcblack (Jul 1, 2009)

FWIW, using this BIOS with Raid (mirroring) enabled - windows 7 RC installed and runs like gold.

Now my last frontier is figuring out the fastest possible CPU I can plug into this MOBO (and if it's worth it.)


----------



## Extreme_Kid (Aug 12, 2009)

I was searching around the net and came across this thread , I like to thank you MrG for this wonderful share , before attempting to flash my bios , I was wondering if it would be possible to change the CPU voltage in this new Bios after disabling CoolNquite setting... and after flashing the Bios to " 6100K8MA-RS " I should install the 6100K8MA-RS drivers right ?

I would appreciate your answer , thnx.


----------



## Ascii2 (Aug 27, 2009)

@MrG

The modified BIOS does not seem to have an option for ECP for the parallel port. I believe the BIOS unmodified BIOS had ECP for the parallel port.

At best the parallel port can do (and has the BIOS option to do) EPP.

Can you fix the modified BIOS to include the ECP for the parallel port?


----------



## xyf80 (Sep 4, 2009)

thank you so much, Mr.G, while other is breaking the bios try to let it work your method only took 1min! I got RAID and all the other funtion working like a charm. Thank you so much


----------



## MrG (Sep 5, 2009)

You are very welcome xyf80...


----------



## jrobinson (Nov 3, 2009)

tcblack said:


> Raid works!
> 
> I know that this Motherboard's Nvidia raid has been slammed in other forums, but so what.  The raid works with this BIOS on my machine.
> 
> The big hang up for me was finding out I had to get the Nvidia nforce drivers and put them on a disk for the windows installer to use.  Once that was done, no problem.



Could you share any info on what you had to do for the drivers? I need to setup a RAID here at work and minimum downtime is a must! If you could provide a little info, I'd really appreciate it. 

Thanks!

Jen


----------

